# Plastics & genital development



## whimsy (Aug 6, 2004)

I just came across this via google news. This article is disturbing at best. I wish it was higher up on the page.

article

this article is a little hard to read, but the google news page (and I hope other news sites - haven't checked yet) have links to more.

thoughts?


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

As a man I can tell you that is pretty scary. I have read something else really bad about phthalates too, but can't remember what it was for now.

Anyway, this is a really serious issue, both for breast cancers in the future for adult women, and for the happiness of future male adults affected. I have done some reading on a website called Gettingthroughlifewithasmallpenis.com , a MSN group, (and no, apparently I don't qualify!) and was horrified to hear what a hard life men with very small penises have....the putdowns they must often endure, lack of girlfriends, terrible jokes in locker-rooms etc. Some of them there have wondered if their mothers had accidentally done it to them by taking some forms of medication while they were pregnant with them.

I have been interested in the subject after reading "Our Stolen Future" by Theo Colbern, and part of that was about how male wildlife, like Florida alligators, are getting smaller genitals because of chemical pollution. And they can't breed anymore. That is an amazing book.

Thanks for posting that. We need to think about plastics a whole lot more. I refuse any drink with hot water in it boiled in a plastic kettle, because I know a lot of chemical compounds from the plastic will have leached into it. Can't get over how most people I warn about that don't take me seriously.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## greensmile (May 19, 2002)

I read about this in the paper, as a mom of five boys , it sure grabbed my attention. The scientist says she'd avoid phthalates if pregnant, admitting it would be hard. This is the outrageousness of chemical pollution, the sheer pervasiveness of it.







:


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Gosh, it's depressing how hard it would be to avoid those.


----------



## Mommymama (Aug 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aquaduct*
As a man I can tell you that is pretty scary. I have read something else really bad about phthalates too, but can't remember what it was for now.

Anyway, this is a really serious issue, both for breast cancers in the future for adult women, and for the happiness of future male adults affected. I have done some reading on a website called Gettingthroughlifewithasmallpenis.com , a MSN group, (and no, apparently I don't qualify!) and was horrified to hear what a hard life men with very small penises have....the putdowns they must often endure, lack of girlfriends, terrible jokes in locker-rooms etc. Some of them there have wondered if their mothers had accidentally done it to them by taking some forms of medication while they were pregnant with them.

I have been interested in the subject after reading "Our Stolen Future" by Theo Colbern, and part of that was about how male wildlife, like Florida alligators, are getting smaller genitals because of chemical pollution. And they can't breed anymore. That is an amazing book.

Thanks for posting that. We need to think about plastics a whole lot more. I refuse any drink with hot water in it boiled in a plastic kettle, because I know a lot of chemical compounds from the plastic will have leached into it. Can't get over how most people I warn about that don't take me seriously.


Yeah, plastics and heat are a bad combination. I see several of my friends cooking in the microwave with tupperwares covered with plastic film even after I've given them Dr. Colborn's book along with several other articles to read and I really wonder what it takes for folks to pay attention. Of course these are the same folks who frown on me when I warn them about the dangers of vaccines, codex, gmos, etc. Sometimes I feel very lonely and I'm grateful for this virtual community of like-minded folks.


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

so how can we know if a plastic contains BPA. DEHP or DBP?










thanks for the info!









Amy


----------



## KariLynn (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Guys -

I work with the Friends of the Earth Campaign for Safe Cosmetics, a coalition of public health, educational, faith, labor, women's, environmental and consumer groups. Our goal is to protect the health of consumers and workers by requiring the health and beauty industry to phase out the use of chemicals linked to birth defects and other health problems and replace them with safer alternatives.

We have a particular focus on Phthalates, a chemical present in nearly three quarters of products tested by public health groups that has been linked to permanent birth defects in the human male reproductive system.

As a woman of child-bearing age I find this all pretty upsetting and wanted to provide you with the information. If you are interested, http://www.safecosmetics.org/docUpl...tty%5Fr51%2Epdf details these findings and http://safecosmetics.org/facts/skindeep.cfm provides a searchable database with safety ratings on the chemical content of most common bath and beauty products. Visit our site, www.safecosmetics.org, for more information, or email us with any questions at [email protected]. Thanks a lot!

Kari


----------



## OliveGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

My three year old son was born with one testicle. We thought he was cryptorchid (undescended) but a laproscopic procedure performed when he was 8 months old revealed that there was no testicle on the right side...just a vas with nothing at the end (testicular agenisis, in other words).

I have no idea why this happened. Our pediatric urologist says he sees this less than once a year.

I often wonder if it wasn't caused by phthalates? I'll never know, but I suspect.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

How's the rest of his "equipment"? Having only one ball isn's too bad. It would just suck though if he was "tiny" ....at least when he grew up. Of course at times it must be completely natural. But I am wondering if the plastics and cosmetics are changing the percentages. And if they're doing that to the male reproductive system, it is only natural to assume there are other serious effects also, such as immune system problems, possible effects on brain development etc.

Hey thanks for that Karilynn. I will check it out.

And Mommymoma, I totally relate to what you are saying. The majority just don't want to know. They think ignorance is bliss. I feel isolated and frustrated often. I just have to hope that they will be forced to wake up one day, probably when climate change really starts hitting us, and so many children have poor health the authorities can't cover it up anymore with bullshit about how we're all living longer, we've never had it so good....


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

There have been several threads on MDC about plastics.....do a search. From what I remember, #1 and #2 are ok for one time use, #5 is probably your best bet, and #3, #4, #6 and #7 are all bad.

Here is a good list of common household items containing phthalates:

http://www.nottoopretty.org/goodbad.htm

Also, bovine growth hormone in milk affects development as well.....particularly it causes girls to go through puberty earlier. That's why we always drink organic milk! (And boy is it expensive!)

Guess what else I found out. Dental sealants put girls at increased risk for breast cancer. I found this out after I had sealants put on my daughter's teeth.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey, I'm rather new here. I've been looking into this on another list I'm on, I thought #4 was okay?? I know #3, #6 & #7 are no-no's. BPA is also found in composite dental fillings & in dental sealants, but probably still not as bad as mercury fillings.


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

My two ds's are very different size-wise. Ds1, who was 4lbs 10oz and 18" at birth, had a penis that was the size of the last 1/3 of my pinky at birth. Ds2, 10lbs and 22" at birth, is only now, at nearly 22&1/2mo, that size. Now, ds1 has always been on the bigger side, as noted by other mommies with boys his age, but I have to wonder if ds2 is smaller than he might have been and why. I guess I can only wait and see...and speculate.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

There are often big natural variations between siblings you know. I read on one website a middle aged man saying how when he grew up 40 or 50 years ago his two brothers were 7.5 inches when erect, while he was only 5!

If you look at the study they are saying how the distance between the anus and the genitals is of significance in seeing whether these chemicals have affected that "neck of the woods" anatomically. That seems to be the key.

Don't assume just because your DS is "small" he has necesarily been affected by phthalates.


----------



## OliveGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aquaduct*
How's the rest of his "equipment"? Having only one ball isn's too bad. It would just suck though if he was "tiny" ....at least when he grew up.

The rest of his genitalia is fine -- in fact, his penis is larger than any of his friends'. That must sound weird to compare, but it's hard not to notice when you've got three year old boys running around half naked because they're potty learning. His one testicle is enlarged, as is common when there is only one organ when there should be two, so his scrotum really doesn't look any different than his friends' when he's running around naked.

Our pediatric urologist made no mention of any other issues (i.e. short spacing between testicles and anus), so I assume this is all normal.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

Well, he's fine then. It was probably just one of those flukey things. No I don't think it is weird to compare....a lot of mothers do it.

You don't have to worry about fertility either. One good testicle could technically fertilize the whole world!


----------



## littlebigmule (Jan 12, 2006)

11 hours under the knife is what it took to repair my son's genitalia. I am a dog groomer by trade. I used highly fragranced products that would literally made a dog smell fresh for 14 days for years before and during my pregnancy. It was dog shampoo that poisoned him. The pediatric urologists said his condition is EPIDEMIC among baby boys and id definately environmental in cause.

His diagnosis is grade 3 hypospadias and undescended testicle. His penis was strapped down by skin, his foreskin was incomplete, his testes were up by his kidneys, and he urinated from a hole in his scrotom. Three days after he was born we were assured he was male with no gender issues. The surgery has made hime look 100% normal (but circumcised, they used the foreskin to make a urethra) and he is a normal size. It was the hardest thing we ever did, but I believe when he is sixteen he will thank us.

I frequently write the blogger (Marian) at http://phthalates.org to see if she has developed any compassion yet, but not so far. Her job is to defend the chemicals. We are a very happy family, but a little part of me is PISSED.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

littlebigmule: Thank you for sharing your story. It really hits closer to home when I hear the stories of mamas who have IRL experiences like yours. My heart goes out to you and your family for what you have gone through.

Thanks for sharing the article whimsy...I am constantly looking for such things in an effort to convince DH of the dangers. It reminds me of a history class in middle school. We learned that at one period in time white lead became the main ingredient of makeup for fashionable women. I don't want to be like that IYKWIM.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Geez, what a scary article.

I am getting really confused, though, on this whole subject.

For instance, I read online that you're not supposed to freeze water bottles and drink from them, but then I saw that listed as an Urgan Legend on Snopes.







:

How can I get information I know is accurate and well researched on this? It seems like the sort of topic where you would have to sort out some alarmist stuff from the real stuff.

I'd appreciate any additional articles anyone could point me to.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

P.S. - OK, maybe it sounds silly but now I'm worried about my son's penis.

Is there some way I can reassure myself that he's a normal size for his age (2 years)?

I can't believe I'm even typing this in, ya know, but there you are.


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
P.S. - OK, maybe it sounds silly but now I'm worried about my son's penis.

Is there some way I can reassure myself that he's a normal size for his age (2 years)?

I can't believe I'm even typing this in, ya know, but there you are.









Not silly at all; as you can see from my earlier post, I am also slightly concerned. There was/is a significant difference between my two son's sizes at birth and now...most likely just Nature, but could possibly be something else.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

I, like many here (I am sure) have been aware of this issue for some time now.

I learned about it when they banned phthalates from cosmetics in the EU. So, we have been very careful in our family.

But one problem that seems insurmountable is buying cooking oils such as safflower and sunflower. In the US oils (other than olive oil) only come in plastics while in Europe you can buy any oil in a glass bottle.

I would hope since the olive oil is from Greece that the can is not lined with phthalates. Am I correct? Does anyone know?


----------



## morning glory (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

Thanks for posting that. We need to think about plastics a whole lot more. I refuse any drink with hot water in it boiled in a plastic kettle, because I know a lot of chemical compounds from the plastic will have leached into it. Can't get over how most people I warn about that don't take me seriously.
I'm taking you seriously! I've never even thought about that but the next time we are in town I'll be buying a cast iron kettle (I've been looking for an excuse anyway







)

I learn something new everyday here at Mothering!









Casey


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

:


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Did I kill the thread????


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

No, this thread is just a sleeper!

The main thing to realise is that plastics are full of chemicals, and some are more dangerous than others.

The human endocrine system's delicate balance is easily upset by chemicals that mimic our hormones, even in tiny amounts. Trivial amounts of ingested chemicals can greatly disrupt our bodies, affecting immune-system responses, libido, reproductive capabilities, fetal health, resistence to cancer, and genital development in offspring.

It is foolish to keep heating up foods and water in plastic containers like plastic kettles. It is probably even wise to try to avoid plastic containers for things like mineral water. Hairsprays and perfumes that are made from many chemicals will, over time pollute your body, and you or your children will have sub-optimal health as a result, if not frank ill health.

So do your research.


----------



## coloradomonkeymom (Jan 21, 2006)

I am VERY new to all of this. Organic foods, vaxing, harmful chemicals etc. so please forgive my ignorance.
Plastic Kettle? Does that mean my metal looking stainless steel kettle is plastic or has plastic in it?
If you want to start somewhere with being safer where do you begin?


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

Your metal looking kettle should be ok. Just look inside it to check.

Plastic kettles are just cheaper, that's why they make them. But maybe not for too much longer due to the imminence of Peak Oil Extraction.

Where to start? Try searching on the website. Google "plastics, hormone disrupting chemicals"

Try a search on GaryNull.com

Read "Our Stolen Future".

Forewarned is forearmed as they say.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

:


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow, I just got an e-mail about this from 7th Generation's newsletter (the one you can sign up for on their site). I went through my make-up and trashed a bunch of stuff with questionable ingredients, and I googled for "toxins in cosmetics" to find longer lists of bad ingredients. I've been doing lots of looking into non-toxic make-up, stopped dying my hair, etc. I wish I had known earlier how bad these things are. For the longest time I didn't know why people here on MDC were all into wood toys, silks, etc., and when I read the newsletter that mentioned plastic children's toys being a concern, I had a big "A ha!" moment.

Now if only I could get DH to stop putting hots in plastic containers and microwaving things in plastic (really, I'd love to do away with the microwave altogether)!


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Ugh!
All I can think of when reading through all this is the Mamas I know who microwave their babies' formula in plastic bottles


----------



## zaner'smama (Dec 12, 2005)

Man, sometimes it seems that you just can't win! All of this poisonous crap permeates our entire lives! From pesticides and GMOs to stain resistant clothing to vaccines and mercury amalgams to products intended for BABIES!








We get hit from all sides.
I was just going to write Pariah and say that phthalates have been taken out of baby products. Some have removed them, but apparently not all. Look at this site: http://www.environmentcalifornia.org...-baby-products
which states:

• Phthalates. We tested 18 bath books, teethers, bath toys, and other products for phthalates; 15 of these products tested positive for phthalates.

This site also talks about flame retardant clothing. Most polyester baby pajamas are flame retardant and these chemicals build up in our bodies and are toxic as well.
This all just makes me so mad! We got rid of our microwave years ago, I don't wear make-up and we never eat or drink out of heated plastic, but now I find that my sons chew toys have phthalates? No matter how vigilantly I try to protect my family, it just seems impossible to avoid all of the poisons in our environment.
And, at least we are educating ourselves and trying to keep our families safe, but what about ALL of those people who trust that products are safe (or why would stores sell them?) and have no idea about things like phthalates, msg, teflon, aspartame, flame retardants, mercury, lead, fd&c colors, the list goes on...


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I have worried about this issue a lot. It is so hard to stay away from plastic. I learned about it years ago in college.
I am a Tupperware lady







and wouldn't use their mike products either until I discovered the microwave stuff is free of phlathates and other gunk. But I wouldn't use anything else plastic to cook food.

We can only do the best we can do - but it sure takes a lot of research. I know I've purchased 'natural' products before and then discovered they weren't so natural after all


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaner'smama*
Man, sometimes it seems that you just can't win! All of this poisonous crap permeates our entire lives! From pesticides and GMOs to stain resistant clothing to vaccines and mercury amalgams to products intended for BABIES!







We get hit from all sides.
I was just going to write Pariah and say that phthalates have been taken out of baby products. Some have removed them, but apparently not all. Look at this site: http://www.environmentcalifornia.org...-baby-products
which states:

• Phthalates. We tested 18 bath books, teethers, bath toys, and other products for phthalates; 15 of these products tested positive for phthalates.

This site also talks about flame retardant clothing. Most polyester baby pajamas are flame retardant and these chemicals build up in our bodies and are toxic as well.
This all just makes me so mad! We got rid of our microwave years ago, I don't wear make-up and we never eat or drink out of heated plastic, but now I find that my sons chew toys have phthalates? No matter how vigilantly I try to protect my family, it just seems impossible to avoid all of the poisons in our environment.
And, at least we are educating ourselves and trying to keep our families safe, but what about ALL of those people who trust that products are safe (or why would stores sell them?) and have no idea about things like phthalates, msg, teflon, aspartame, flame retardants, mercury, lead, fd&c colors, the list goes on...


Oh, I know! This toxic system we live in is _out of control_...something is going to give eventually...our mother earth cant take much more of this abuse. People are waking up...it seems...right? This was on Good Morning America afterall.

I protect dd and I as best I can and I know there is no way in this system to ever escape it completely...my best barrier to all this is to live peacefully and maintain a positive mind attitude


----------



## MountainLaurel (Dec 17, 2005)

Interesting article. There have been some studies done recently on fish in the Potomac and other rivers that have found many male fish who also have female internal genitalia. The best guess as to the cause is the hormones fed to the chickens on industrial farms in WV and VA, which ends up in the river through runoff of "waste products." If the water is doing that to the fish, what is it doing to the thousands of babies born every day whose mothers live in the watersheds for these rivers?


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

None of this is a joke. Endometriosis(my Sig) has been diectly related to plastics. The list is ssooooo long of products we must stay away from. I do not own a microwave, and I am currently looking for a different water provider. I wear *no* makeup, except Burt's Bee's lip shimmers.

PLastics are slowly killing us. I hate this fricken.........STUFF!!!!!!!

mp


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whimsy*
I just came across this via google news. This article is disturbing at best. I wish it was higher up on the page.

article

this article is a little hard to read, but the google news page (and I hope other news sites - haven't checked yet) have links to more.

thoughts?

i remember my dh showing me an article a while ago, online from Britain, that discussed how baby boy's penises were becoming smaller due to certain chemicals used in cosmetics! Ugh. We are certainly destroying ourselves pretty fast, aren't we?!!


----------



## Ama_Anbhu (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting this


----------

